# Problem with new Daiwa Emcast Plus 4500



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I purchased the subject reel from a large online retailer in December and began using it in January for Florida surf fishing.

Within a few days the reel became very difficult to reel as if there was something binding in the gear train. The reel was never dunked and rinsed thoroughly after each use.

I am returning the reel for a different one and the vendor has been very cooperative.

Not sure if I got a lemon but Daiwas are normally pretty bullet proof.

I should point out a design issue with this reel that may become problematic down the road in a sandy environment. Under the spool there is a plastic thing that oscillates on two exposed tabs that engage in slots on both sides of the bail holder. These came greased and it seems to me that these exposed greased slots could become sand traps that could interfere with the operation of the reel down the road.

The replacement reel is a new Penn Squall 15 which I hope is at least as good as my new 525 mag, that saw it's first use this month.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

csurp said:


> I purchased the subject reel from a large online retailer in December and began using it in January for Florida surf fishing.
> 
> Within a few days the reel became very difficult to reel as if there was something binding in the gear train. *The reel was never dunked and rinsed thoroughly after each use.*I am returning the reel for a different one and the vendor has been very cooperative.
> 
> ...


yep is was dunked........just a very light spray off is all that is needed.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> yep is was dunked........just a very light spray off is all that is needed.


Yep.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> yep is was dunked........just a very light spray off is all that is needed.


I guess you are saying that a low pressure running water rinse with fresh water each day damaged the reel??

I googled "how to clean a reel after saltwater use" and the responses were all over the map. Some sites even recommended immersing the reel completely in freshwater...I doubt I would try that one.

There obviously is a fine line that should not be crossed here when spraying off the reel. Live and learn.

If you are familiar with this particular reel, what do you think of the plastic circular thing that rides under the spool and is held in place by the two plastic spikes that engage the external slots of the rotor head?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got one and if that carrier and spool both arn't put on correctly it will bind ... make sure the tabs on the carrier are in the slots ... I think ... been awhile ... to me that's what it sounds like


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

don't spray / flush it in a direction that will drive the sand in .. wash it away, not push it in


----------

